# 3D modell des neuen Atomz Quark 2009



## la bourde (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,




auf dem Atomz's Forum, kann man einen 3D Modell des neuen Atomz sehen.

































Das Modell ist nicht 100% fertig.
Atomzs team freut sich über eure Bemerkungen.

3 Geometrien:
Short : 1075, 380, + 40, 72 °
Medium : 1085, 380, + 45, 72°
Long : 1095, 380, + 50, 72°

Das Gewicht soll mit Scheibenbremse vorne und Pedalen zwischen 9.5 und 9.7 sein.
Der Rahmen soll 1.7kg wiegen, 250g weniger als der 2008.

Titi, der Boss von Atomz, hat auf unserem Forum gemeint, dass das Bike weniger als 2000 kosten soll.
Idealerweise 1890 wie letztes Jahr. Sie sind nicht sicher wegen des Dollars.
Erste Fotos in Januar 2009, erste Bikes verfügbar in März.
Eine 20" kommt später.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Dezember 2008)

wenn das teil genauso gut hält wie die 07er kiste, is das super geil. bin mal auf die echten bilder gespannt. geiles teil......
wie siehts da mit der garantie aus? hoffe immernoch 1 jahr. alles andere is doof....

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *George* (19. Dezember 2008)

Schick isser auf jedenfall


----------



## Rubelnaldo (19. Dezember 2008)

it's nice!! I like!!
welchen Sinn hat diese eingelassene HS33 Aufnahme hinten? Quitschen die Dinger dann nicht mehr so? Wäre mal ne schlaue Erfindung


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (19. Dezember 2008)

sieht sehr gut aus, top gewicht, und wenn es hält ist es ja ne super alternative zum koxx


----------



## ringo667 (19. Dezember 2008)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> welchen Sinn hat diese eingelassene HS33 Aufnahme hinten?



Anti Torsion System, der Name ist doch selbstklärend 

...aber sieht wirklich schön aus.


----------



## Eisbein (19. Dezember 2008)

geo ist intressant, aber mit dem ATS komplett V-brake untauglich.


----------



## trialisgeil (19. Dezember 2008)

Musst wohl doch wechseln auf deine alten Tage!


----------



## Rubelnaldo (19. Dezember 2008)

ringo667 schrieb:


> Anti Torsion System, der Name ist doch selbstklärend
> 
> ...aber sieht wirklich schön aus.



ist mir schon klar was Torsion bedeutet, das ist doch das wogegen man Viagra nehmen kann, oder??
Mal im Ernst, was bringt das tolles? Mein Boxx ist hinten auch stock-steif, trotzdem quitscht die Bremse wie ne Katze der man auf den Schwanz getreten ist!


----------



## Eisbein (19. Dezember 2008)

micha, bremse vernünftig einstellen, alle schrauben gut anziehen und drauf achten das die beläge nicht super scharfe kanten haben, ruhig mal abrunden. Das hatte bei mir geholfen.

@trialisgeil. Nö, dann geh ich lieber zu milec und lass mir einen canti-rahmen braten bevor ich auf hydrokram umrüste.


----------



## JP Trialer (19. Dezember 2008)

Die Felgen von dem 3d Modell sehen mal extrem leicht aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (20. Dezember 2008)

JP Trialer schrieb:


> Die Felgen von dem 3d Modell sehen mal extrem leicht aus....


Richtig.
So wie ich das verstanden habe, es waere nur einen Streich.
Aber neue Felgen mit anderen Design kommen noch.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (20. Dezember 2008)

torsion heisst verwindung  das erklärt doch wohl jetzt alles


----------



## Robin_Meier (20. Dezember 2008)

ich find die Felgen sehen ein bisschen so aus wie die neuen try all hole nur mit noch größeren löchern ^^


----------

